# Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K



## REALSHOCKOPS (3. April 2015)

*Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Hallo miteinander,

vorweg wünsche ich allen schöne Osterfeiertage, mit möglichst wenig PC-Problemen.

Doch nun zum eigentlichem Grund dieses Threads.

Mein neues System wird einen i7-4790K beherbergen, der testweise übertaktet werden soll. Ich arbeite sehr viel mit Adobe Premiere und After Effects, deshalb muss ich sehr viel testen, um zu überprüfen, ob der i7 sicher läuft, ohne das es zu Fehlern kommt. 
Das neue System wird ein Fractal Design Define R5 Titanium Window sein eigen nennen dürfen.  Da ich persönlich keine Erfahrungen mit WaKüs habe soll es eine vorgefertigte WaKü werden. Jedoch eher im Stile der Intel Thermal Solution, der Corsair Hydro Reihe oder der Nepton-/Seidon-Reihe von Cooler Master. Das Design von RAIJINTEK gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, die Leistung gibt zwar den größten Ausschlag, aber ich möchte monotone Farbtöne haben und kein Farbmischmasch, wie an Karneval.

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir einige gute Tipps geben könnt. Das Budget geht bis ca. 100€.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

REALSHOCKOPS


----------



## saufhorst (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Wenns dir nicht nur ums Design geht, wirst du mit nem guten Luftkühler den gleichen/besseren Effelt erzielen können, zumindest wenn du innerhalb des 100€-Budget bleiben möchtest.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Meinen kühle ich mit einer corsair h70. Mittlerweile gibt es aber noch bessere. Hab allerdings keine original lüfter drauf sondern 2x noiseblocker und die Tmps und Lautstärke sind niedrig,  übertaktet auf 4.4ghz.


----------



## jkox11 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Das wird dich mehr als 100 Tacken kosten, um bessere und vor allem leisere Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Die Lüfter musst du eh austauschen, die in der AiO sind bei jedem zu laut. 
Kauf dir einen Dark Rock Pro 3, der wird für den 4790K locker reichen.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Sorry der te will ne Wakü und keinen luftkühler,  also bitte keine weiteren empfehlen. Ist dir eigentlich mal aufgefallen das meistens in den highendsytemen diese verbaut sind? Komisch da ja luftkühler soviel besser sind. Ne ich sehe das schon seit jahren anders und luftkühler habe schon lange keine Chance mehr bei mir.


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Was für High-End Systeme? Diese Superduperrradyforgamingmaschinen von One & Co?


----------



## jkox11 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Sorry der te will ne Wakü und keinen luftkühler,  also bitte keine weiteren empfehlen. Ist dir eigentlich mal aufgefallen das meistens in den highendsytemen diese verbaut sind? Komisch da ja luftkühler soviel besser sind. Ne ich sehe das schon seit jahren anders und luftkühler habe schon lange keine Chance mehr bei mir.



Nee ist klar, 130 Ocken für 5 Grad kältere Temps als Luftkühler zu haben ist sinnvoll   

Es gibt Leute, die legen Wert auf P/L, deswegen soll es mal gesagt sein. Bestreiten tu ich nicht, dass einige Wasserkasten besser sind als Luftkühler, dafür aber mit Nachteilen. Lüfter müssen ausgetauscht werden, da die einfach beknackt laut sind, dazu musst du noch hoffen, dass die Pumpe nicht klackert. 

Schön für dich, dass du nur noch Wasserkasten in deine Systeme tust. Ne Wasserkühlung ist das aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Combi (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Sorry der te will ne Wakü und keinen luftkühler,  also bitte keine weiteren empfehlen. Ist dir eigentlich mal aufgefallen das meistens in den highendsytemen diese verbaut sind? Komisch da ja luftkühler soviel besser sind. Ne ich sehe das schon seit jahren anders und luftkühler habe schon lange keine Chance mehr bei mir.



jungs,ihr haltet die merkel auch für ein supermodel,ne?!
der te will keine wakü...und ihr besitzt keine wakü....
er will ne kompakte flüssigkeitskühlung....DAS IST KEINE WAKÜ !!!!!!!!!
beleidigt keine wakü-besitzer,indem ihr diese schrottdinger als wakü bezeichnet.

zum thema:
die raijintek hat nichtgefärbte flüssigkeit,die farbzusätze liegen der kühlung nur bei (meine man hat 2 farben zur auswahl,blau und rot).
um gute kühlung zu haben,ohne das einem die ohren abfallen,sollte man einen 240er radi nehmen,um niedrige u/min mit den lüftern fahren zu können.
so ein teil mit nem 120er radi lohnt nich wirklich,da isn guter lukü besser.
manche von den kühlungen,sind erweiterbar,ok,aber aufpassen,ob der radi aus alu oder kupfer ist.wegen elektrolytischer reaktion alu/kupfer,wenn man erweitern will.
corsair hat ne neue mit 240er radi (oder wars sogar ein 280er?!).
die lüfter muss man bei den dingern fast immer tauschen,da die auf maximalen druck ausgelegt sind,um ja jede cpu kühlen zu können.
allerdings,hast du mit leiseren oder langsameren lüftern auch wiederum hörere temps,da die kühlleistung nachlässt.

musst du wissen,ob du sowas willst,wenn würde ich die von swiftech nehmen,die ist erweiterbar und hat kupferradi.
aus der kann man ne richtige wasserkühlung bauen.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



Combi schrieb:


> jungs,ihr haltet die merkel auch für ein supermodel,ne?!
> der te will keine wakü...und ihr besitzt keine wakü....
> er will ne kompakte flüssigkeitskühlung....DAS IST KEINE WAKÜ !!!!!!!!!
> beleidigt keine wakü-besitzer,indem ihr diese schrottdinger als wakü bezeichnet.
> ...



naja wie gut das einer aufpasst. ob kompakt wakü und normale, wasserkühlung bleibt es trotzdem.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Nee ist klar, 130 Ocken für 5 Grad kältere Temps als Luftkühler zu haben ist sinnvoll
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die legen Wert auf P/L, deswegen soll es mal gesagt sein. Bestreiten tu ich nicht, dass einige Wasserkasten besser sind als Luftkühler, dafür aber mit Nachteilen. Lüfter müssen ausgetauscht werden, da die einfach beknackt laut sind, dazu musst du noch hoffen, dass die Pumpe nicht klackert.
> 
> Schön für dich, dass du nur noch Wasserkasten in deine Systeme tust. Ne Wasserkühlung ist das aber immer noch nicht



naja ich merke wieder wie es hier läuft lassen wir es einfach. fakt ist was der te will und das ist keine luftkühlung, da muss man auch nicht diese mit aller gewalt empfehlen. wer dazu nichts sagen kann soll es auch bitte nicht. hat eben nicht jeder von allem ahnung.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Die Kompakt-Waküs sind einfach nur Schrott, hört auf den Leuten so einen Mist anzudrehen! Pumpen-Rasseln, minderwertige Lüfter usw.

Nen Dark Rock Pro 3 drauf und gut ist, leiser und besser als jede Möchtegern-Wakü.

Einzig die Swiftech H220-X - CPU Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit würde ich empfehlen, da dort die Pumpe im AGB verbaut ist und somit sehr leise arbeitet.


----------



## jkox11 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



drstoecker schrieb:


> naja wie gut das einer aufpasst. ob kompakt wakü und normale, wasserkühlung bleibt es trotzdem.



Nee du verstehst es nicht. Das was du hast, ist keine Wasserkühlung, sondern kompakte Flüssigkeitskühlung, ergo Wasserkasten. Das wird dir jeder sagen der ne richtige Wasserkühlung hat  
Leute wie du ziehen den Namen "Wasserkühlung" mächtig runter.


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Nee du verstehst es nicht. Das was du hast, ist keine Wasserkühlung, sondern kompakte Flüssigkeitskühlung, ergo Wasserkasten. Das wird dir jeder sagen der ne richtige Wasserkühlung hat
> Leute wie du ziehen den Namen "Wasserkühlung" mächtig runter.[/QUOTE
> 
> Schreib doch einfach mal was gescheites zum Thema und nutze einen andere Thread für deine Probleme.
> ...


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

ich bin von kompaktwakü auf richtige wakü umgestiegen....ich hatte ne h100i mit 4 corsairlüftern mit glaub knapp 3000rpm...
damams gingen maximal 1,25v und 4,6ghz beinprime knapp 90°C
nun mit richtiger wakü 1,285v und 4,8 ghz bei prime max67°C...

deswegen rate ich von ner kompaktwakp ab...die bringen es nicht....
temps wurden beibder auch durch flüssigmetal nicht besser....

nur um das mal aufzuzeigen wie die leistungsunterschiede sind


----------



## drstoecker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Ich glaube da brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren was besser ist, das ist ja auch nicht das Thema.


----------



## Noxxphox (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Ich wollte es ja nurmal demonstrieren....
Das der te sieht das sich die Investition nicht lohnt ....

Übrigens obnnvergessen zuberwähnen... Hatebja 4x 3000rpm fast nndüsenjet... Kann jedoch auch sein ich eine erwischt hab die Iwo m fehkrer hatte .. EV in der kühlplatte... Kumpel seine war n bissel besser...gleiche Werte knapp 10°C besser, hatte SE aber genauso instalirrt \ eingebaut wie meine...
Is hakt alles immer n gewissen glücksspiel

Jetzt hab ich 8x 650-750rpm fastvunhörbar


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



REALSHOCKOPS schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir einige gute Tipps geben könnt. Das Budget geht bis ca. 100€.



Für einen gescheiten Wasserkasten mit besseren Lüftern musst du mehr ausgeben.
Kauf dir also einen guten Luftkühler.


----------



## drstoecker (4. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Ich wollte es ja nurmal demonstrieren....
> Das der te sieht das sich die Investition nicht lohnt ....
> 
> Übrigens obnnvergessen zuberwähnen... Hatebja 4x 3000rpm fast nndüsenjet... Kann jedoch auch sein ich eine erwischt hab die Iwo m fehkrer hatte .. EV in der kühlplatte... Kumpel seine war n bissel besser...gleiche Werte knapp 10°C besser, hatte SE aber genauso instalirrt \ eingebaut wie meine...
> ...



Es wird auch oft die pumpe falsch angeschlossen z.B. direkt am board die diese dann auch regelt. Besser ist diese direkt am Netzteil anzuschließen dann weißt du nämlich das die auch volle Leistung bringt.


----------



## Anoy1988 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Es wird auch oft die pumpe falsch angeschlossen z.B. direkt am board die diese dann auch regelt. Besser ist diese direkt am Netzteil anzuschließen dann weißt du nämlich das die auch volle Leistung bringt.



Du willst es nicht wahrhaben oder???

Das was du da hast ist Spielzeug mit ner wasserpumpe drauf, die kinder in nem planschbecken benutzten. Scheissegal ob da destiliertes wasser drinnen ist ist es keine Wakü. Der mist ist erfunden worden um es im gehäuse etwas schicker aussehen zu lassen, für die leute die nicht das geld für ne wakü ab 300 euro aufwärts zahlen wollen. So ne AIO ist reiner mist im vergleich zu sehr guten luftkühlern.
Du kannst es dir noch so schön reden, die meisten hier wissen AIO´s sind einfach für P/L einfach mist.

So das war des Wort zum Samstag


----------



## Joker_54 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Es gibt auch noch DIY Sets von XSPC oder Magicool, die von den Komponenten her deutlich hochwertiger als AiO's sind, trotzdem nur minimal mehr kosten

Grade beim Magicool set wurden die beiden Hauptkomponenten von Bundymania getestet und scheiden wirklich gut für den Preis ab.
Wenn man sich sowas nicht traut aufzubauen, bleiben eigentlich nurnoch Luftkühler, denn die AiO's taugen nicht wirklich (Zu laut und zu teuer für die Leistung)


----------



## Pikachu0077 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Thermaltake Water 3.0 Ultimate 360mm Liquid CPU Cooler Review
Diese AIO Kühlung habe ich aber das liegt über deinem Preis von 100€ und dein Gehäuse ist dafür nicht geeignet, ich habe mich sehr 
lange über dieses Thema Informiert und diese AIO als beste Alternative für mich gefunden.
Wenn du nicht über 100€ und ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen willst kommst du an einen Luftkühler nicht vorbei.


----------



## denzi24 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Ich hab mir die Corsair H80i geholt und ich bereue es. Wenn ich übertakten will muss ich die Lüfter voll drehen lassen. Im idle Betrieb ist die zwar okay, aber du bist besser mit einer Luftkühlung beraten. Wenn du unbedingt eine AIO Wakü haben willst, dann nimm die Raijntek Trikot. Die hat noch einen größeren Radiator, und einen Farbzusatz musst du ja nicht hineinkippen.Ich haben beschlossen , mir eine RICHTIGE Wakü zu bauen. Die köstet zwar mehr, ist aber nach wie vor unschlagbar (ausser man nimmt Stickstoff).


----------



## Watertouch (5. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



denzi24 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Corsair H80i geholt und ich bereue es. Wenn ich übertakten will muss ich die Lüfter voll drehen lassen. Im idle Betrieb ist die zwar okay, aber du bist besser mit einer Luftkühlung beraten. Wenn du unbedingt eine AIO Wakü haben willst, dann nimm die Raijntek Trikot. Die hat noch einen größeren Radiator, und einen Farbzusatz musst du ja nicht hineinkippen.Ich haben beschlossen , mir eine RICHTIGE Wakü zu bauen. Die köstet zwar mehr, ist aber nach wie vor unschlagbar (ausser man nimmt Stickstoff).


Es ist ja wohl klar das ne kleine AIO nix bringen kann bei nem Intel Extreme Prozessor. Ich finde bei wer so viel Geld hat sich nen i7 5820k mit allem drum und dran kann sich auch nen Custom Loop leisten.


----------



## Anoy1988 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



Watertouch schrieb:


> Es ist ja wohl klar das ne kleine AIO nix bringen kann bei nem Intel Extreme Prozessor. Ich finde bei wer so viel Geld hat sich nen i7 5820k mit allem drum und dran kann sich auch nen Custom Loop leisten.



jooop bloss ist das hier ein 4790k, sockel 1150.
Klar gehört der zu seinem sockel ich schimpfe es mal mit vorsicht "High End" klasse. Da streiten sich dan wieder die geister ob AIO oder luft oder richtige wakü. ich selber steige demnächst erst auf eine richtige wakü um deswegen kann ich da noch nix sagen, aber denke das es sein geld wert sein wird. aber eine h80i würde ich wenn ich ehrlich bin auf nen i3 schnallen des war es dan auch wieder ^^


----------



## Hansi92 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Hallo ich schließe mich mal den Thema an da ich auch eine AIO Kühlung suche. Ich habe auch ein i7 4790k (alles auf standard Einstellung) und mit dem Mugen 4 im idle 40 Grad und bei Last auch zu hoch. Habe auch den Noctua NH-D 15 getestet der ist klar besser aber leider zu wuchtig im Be Quit Silent base 800. Da ich 280 mm Radiator verbauen kann wollte ich die Corsair h110 mit Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm Bestücken. Sollte dann nicht zu laut sein oder gibt es bessere Empfehlungen?  Wäre dann meine erste "Wakü" deshalb traue ich mich nicht unbedingt mir da selbst was zu basteln. Luftkühlung soll es nicht sein da ich mir das Seitenteil mit Fenster holen will und sieht mit wakü dann schicker aus. Preis spielt keine zu große Rolle, soll nur relativ leise im Idle sein. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## xHaru (7. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Hallo ich schließe mich mal den Thema an da ich auch eine AIO Kühlung suche. Ich habe auch ein i7 4790k (alles auf standard Einstellung) und mit dem Mugen 4 im idle 40 Grad und bei Last auch zu hoch. Habe auch den Noctua NH-D 15 getestet der ist klar besser aber leider zu wuchtig im Be Quit Silent base 800. Da ich 280 mm Radiator verbauen kann wollte ich die Corsair h110 mit Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm Bestücken. Sollte dann nicht zu laut sein oder gibt es bessere Empfehlungen?  Wäre dann meine erste "Wakü" deshalb traue ich mich nicht unbedingt mir da selbst was zu basteln. Luftkühlung soll es nicht sein da ich mir das Seitenteil mit Fenster holen will und sieht mit wakü dann schicker aus. Preis spielt keine zu große Rolle, soll nur relativ leise im Idle sein.
> 
> Danke schonmal



Ich würd zu ner NZXT Kraken x61 mit 140ern Blacknoise PK-PS- Lüftern greifen. Soweit ich weiß hat Threshold die auch und das soll ziemlich leise sein.


----------



## derneuemann (7. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Soweit ich belesen bin, sind ausgerechnet die NZXT Krakan Modelle eher schlecht. Die Pumpen liegen hinter den Konkurenzprodukten. Also die sollen deutlicher zu hören sein!
Generell finde ich das verhalten aber schon wieder interessan! 
Eine AiO ist kein Billigspielzeug, erfüllt nur andere Ansprüche. Ich habe in dem letzten Jahr alles ausprobiert, Wakü, Radis in allen Größen, verschiedene Pumpen, verschiedene Regelungen (Sollwerte).
Eine AiO ist kein Schrott. Ich könnte heute auch Punkte aufzählen, die für mich gegen eine Wakü (Custom) sprechen, deswegen wird eine Wakü aber auch nicht zu Schrott.

Ich habe mal einen schönen Vergleichstest von verschiedenen AiO Kühlung und einem BQ DR Pro3.  Auf die gleiche Lautheit geregelt, waren alle ziemlich gleich gut. Der Luftkühler lag meistens unter den Top 3... soweit ich mich erinnere.
Aber nicht jeder will einen 1,25Kilo Klumpen am Board hängen haben.
Wenn AiO dann Corsair H60 Mod. 2014, die Pumpe gehört zu  den leisesten und die Leistung liegt im guten Bereich. Auf einem 1150 System würde ich keine größere verbauen. 
Der Unterschied zwischen 120 und 240mm Radi würde bei rund 88W (I7 4790K) bei 2K liegen. 
Nimmt man an,  4,8GHz und 20% höhere Spannung, dann würde man bei rund 145W landen (nur CPU). Die CPU wird wohl niemals über 80% Ausgelastet werden, also Pi mal Daumen 120W (stark vereinfacht).
Auf 120W würde einem der 240mm Radi im Verglich zum 120mm Modell nur rund 2,9K bessere Temperaturen bringen.  
CPU mit Wasser (oder Flüssigkühlung) kühlen finde ich eher schlecht. Für richtig gute Ergebnisse braucht man enorme Radi Flächen. GPU´s kann auch mit 50°C heißen Wasser noch problemlos kühlen. 
Auch mein Rat wäre ein guter Luftkühler, wenn aber nur AiO in Frage kommt, dann die H60 Mod.2014...


----------



## Hammerhead222 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Moin  
Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dieser AiO Lösung aus Fractal Design Kelvin S24: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test

Denn bin selbst am überlegen mir diese zu holen  da ich nicht wirklich Platz in meinen Coolermaster HAF XB für eine Costum Wakü habe  

Oder gibt es da vielleicht etwas zu bemängeln? Außer das es eine AiO Wakü ist [emoji14] 

Edit: überlesen das die ja nur max 100Euro kosten soll ^^


----------



## jkox11 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Kompakt WaKü für i7-4790K*

Lies den Test durch und entscheide selbst. Ist halt ne AiO, da musst du Abstriche verbuchen. Luftkühler sind halt preiswerter und sehr oft leiser.


----------

